# Suggestions on my 180, please...



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm, I don't know. Looking at the pic it looks pretty nice. If i had to suggest something it would be a defined center of interest. Maybe try to find yourself a nice piece of driftwood or a rock or a combination of the two and create an attractive center of interest so it will draws the eye's attention.


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

Its a lovely tank. I do notice however that most of the plants are at one level. Maybe try varying the heights of the plants. (tallest at the back, shortest at the front)


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

[Maybe try to find yourself a nice piece of driftwood ]

You know what's funny? I had the perfect piece of driftwood in that tank.
It's covered in java moss now, you can hardly see it anymore. The tiger lotus has kind of taken center stage instead of the driftwood. Maybe I should clear out some of the plants in the middle, and chop back the moss. As you can see from these early pics, it's grown a ton since they were taken compared to the shot in my profile.


[I do notice however that most of the plants are at one level. Maybe try varying the heights of the plants. (tallest at the back, shortest at the front]

You mean on the right mostly? There's some tall stuff in the back that I thought would fill out more, and hasn't, and I've got some windelov I think just behind in the bare spot that I hope will fill out. I had a bunch of cabomba on the left, but it's not doing as well as it was in the beginning. I think the right needs maybe more colour contrast?
Thanks for your support!
Tank now..... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=696
Tank in the beginning...


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

That is a nice piece of wood! Hack some of that growth back and show it off!

BTW: whats this plant called?


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

mrbman7 said:


> That is a nice piece of wood! Hack some of that growth back and show it off!
> 
> BTW: whats this plant called?


Haha! I wish I knew! Funny thing with plants. At least the ones in my tank. I have no idea what most of them are. Fish ID? Sure, no problem. I'll do some digging though, see if I can ID it.
I've had that piece of wood for almost 8 years. It was parked at the end of the driveway when we bought our house in 2000. It's traveled with us through 2 moves. Always by our front door. I thought it would look nice in a tank, but I never had a tank big enough to house it. Until _this_ house. Part of the house hunting criteria was to find a house with a suitable location for a big tank, as well as a suitable foundation, in this case, concrete slab. My concern after I put it into the tank was whether or not it was cedar. Fortunately, it's not.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok. I believe the one with the slightly reddish underleaf is ludwigia repens.+
I think the other one is probably micranthenum umbrosum.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow very nice tank!! Can't believe you don't add CO2 or ferts.

Is the FX5 enough filtration? My next tank is in the planning stages and it will probably be a 180 so I'm scoping out the equipment that I'll be needing.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> Wow very nice tank!! Can't believe you don't add CO2 or ferts.
> 
> Is the FX5 enough filtration? My next tank is in the planning stages and it will probably be a 180 so I'm scoping out the equipment that I'll be needing.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I think I'm fortunate enough that my source water probably has enough nutrients in it. I had planned on having to set up CO2 and dosing, but everything took off so well in the first week after planting before I could get the rest of the set-up together that I just ran with it as is. I have full 320watt lighting on for only 7 hours, and only 160w for 1/2 hour on either end of the 7 hours, 80watts for 1/2 hour prior and 3 hours after before lights out. The 3 hours at night is _my_ viewing time when I try to go to sleep, but can't 'cause I can't stop staring at my fish. The FX5 needed some help for water movement at the far end of the tank until I swapped the outlet for a spraybar. Very capable filter, and extremely quiet. I use it to drain the tank for water changes, it pumps from floor level up through the ceiling and 30 feet to the laundry sink with no noticeable loss of pressure.
The only equipment I have on that tank is the FX5, a 300watt rena heater, and 8x40 watt t-12 tubes. I think I got lucky this time around. LOTS of egeria densa for the first coupla months to ward off algae.
Still though, I think I have a ways to go to match the eye appeal of some of the tanks on this site.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

> Still though, I think I have a ways to go to match the eye appeal of some of the tanks on this site.[qoute]
> 
> 
> But that is the nice thing about this forum. we all get to share in each others tanks as they progress. While yours might be behind some...it is ahead of others.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

What I would give to have the means to put a 300 in my house... I can't wait to see yours as it grows.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

it was a choice between a motorcycle or this for my 40th. Water went in today, now wait for cycle (i have already tapped all my tank friends for their filter sludge) i should be up and running in a few more weeks. I have let the plantsngo crazy in my 46 to transplant to the 300.

that tiger lotus is amazing. i had not considered it before. I may have to think again.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

that's a nice stump.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool piece of wood. 

I agree you need to expose more of it and show it off. Old Cedar is safe to use btw.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

> it was a choice between a motorcycle or this for my 40th. Water went in today, now wait for cycle (i have already tapped all my tank friends for their filter sludge) i should be up and running in a few more weeks. I have let the plantsngo crazy in my 46 to transplant to the 300.
> 
> that tiger lotus is amazing. i had not considered it before. I may have to think again.
> __________


________
That lotus started as 2 scrawny little leaves, I thought for sure it would die. It has grown so nicely in a few short months. Highly recommend it. Doesn't need a lot of light, I use no CO2, nor dose. And stop saying '300'. I can't take it. *cries*



> that's a nice stump.


Pardon? :icon_eek:




> Very cool piece of wood.
> 
> I agree you need to expose more of it and show it off. Old Cedar is safe to use btw.


I've done some major hacking along with some minor re-planting. I'll post tomorrow when I take another pic.
__________________

__________________


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

looking for new pics. cant wait to see the makeover


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

OK, here are 2 pics I took today. Not quite there, but getting better.


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

i like that the wood is more exposed


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, me too. I also like that now that the tiger lotus is so big, it isn't smack in front of the stump. The 2 were focal points that looked wrong right in front of each other. I think they're more complimentary now. 
"Morning, stump" 
"Morning, Red."
"You're looking lovely today"
"Oh, cut the crap, plant"

Now you know where my moniker came from...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is this the tank that we're hoping does not have ich? It's a very lovely tank! That lotus is stunning!


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, this is the one. Can you imagine ripping that apart? *crosses fingers*

And thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine are crossed with ya! lol


----------



## aquabear (Jan 10, 2008)

fingers, toes and eyes crossed

nothing worse than seeing that much work shot down


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the moral support.


----------



## fishbait (Feb 19, 2008)

After looking at your pics I know what you need to change.
Location!!!!! Your house to mine. Very nice tank.


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

I would clump more of that green stem with the smaller leaves you have in the middle and put it behind the stump. I'd also get some kind of small grass up in the front.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm with you on half of that. I've already planted prunings behind the stump, and also on the left behind the grasses. I'm inclined to keep the front of the tank sandy though for the loaches and cories. They love it.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

looks good maybe exposte the wood a bit more and move it over and have it as a focal point.


----------



## Lee (Feb 13, 2007)

I would add more driftwood on the right with java fern or anubias attached, and remove some stems.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How r things going on the fish front? (hoping for good news...)


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I've been away for a week, and the 'ich-y' spots have not changed one iota. *shrugs*. So I assume it's not ich, the question being, "What is it?"


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

HMMM- good question? Any chance you could post a pic?


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Unfortunately I'm not competent enough with the camera to get a worthy pic. Trust me, I've tried. A lot.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL I hear ya- I um pretty much suck with pics too!


----------

